# Great day today!! :)



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Just thought i'd share my great day today at the Edinburgh show 

Socks got her 3rd CC and is now Champion, and Flora got her 1st CC.

I'm so happy with both girls and couldn't have asked for more


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Well done to both your girls :thumbsup: It was very warm in that hall today, felt sorry for the cats


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh well done. Any piccies.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

nice one...


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

alisondalziel said:


> Just thought i'd share my great day today at the Edinburgh show
> 
> Socks got her 3rd CC and is now Champion, and Flora got her 1st CC.
> 
> I'm so happy with both girls and couldn't have asked for more


Well done to Socks and to Flora , im sure your feeling very proud, would love to see some pics if you have any well done.............Chris


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

It was sooo hot yes i couldn't agree more!! We were in the centre row right above the window in the roof where the sun was beating in!! I had the fans on for the girls but i really felt sorry for the longer haired cats, some were looking a bit rough 

I took the camera but had the kids with me (nightmare) so sadly had no time or chances to get any pics


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

congratulations and any piccies pls


----------



## prosales100 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm having a great great day too, why not shared with everyone.  I started making breakfast for my wife. Then, I started working and my tea cup Yorkie jumped on my lap and he is the cutest dog in the world. I also made Dinner for my wife when she got home from work. I think it was just a special day and I wanted to share it with everyone. 

Have a great day


----------

